# Collective Consciousness Mafia [N4]



## M&F (Nov 13, 2011)

The night fell across the utopic, futuristic lands where the arms race of death and rebirth was to commence.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N0]*

Soon in the morning, a report arrived. Two people who had been revived were now once more dead. Both of the mostly cyborg bodies were littered with bullet holes.

Inspection of what was left of the parts revealed them to be *Phantom*, formerly Resistance, and *Wargle*, average citizen, but with rumours about the past all around. It was possible that they were killed in unrelated incidents, but unlikely; it was possible that they were victims of the same third party, but it was difficult to fathom who would have the motive for such. Naturally, the popular theory is that the two got to be the death of each other.

Not for long, though, as the bodies were shipped off for medical care, soon to be revived. Neither was to be trusted, nonetheless, as the Resistance had their means of sabotaging revival surgery.

*Wargle is "dead". She was FRIGHT-UNIT, an innocent.*
*Phantom is "dead". She was SOLDIER-UNIT, a Resitance member.*

*48 hours for discussion.*

(for future reference: if you don't intend to use your night action, send in a PM saying so)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Soldier Unit sounds like a mafia goon to me.

Fright Unit could be a distracter?


----------



## Dragon (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Yeah, Fright sounds like a distracter or something. Though MF's description indicates something like they killed each other? Maybe Phantom killed Wargle, and then Wargle's action let her kill Phantom or something like that.

So yeah that's an idea.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

So are Wargle and Phantom silenced for the day, or are they able to talk?

Maybe Wargle was a Bomb.


----------



## M&F (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> So are Wargle and Phantom silenced for the day, or are they able to talk?


They can talk. All that happens in "death" is a swapping of roles.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

AM I allowed to roleclaim my old role?


----------



## M&F (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*



Wargle said:


> AM I allowed to roleclaim my old role?


This issue crossed my mind a couple of times. I'm still not sure whether I should allow it or not.

But I suppose it's best to refrain from it while I decide.


----------



## Squirrel (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I figured fright unit was a role blocker, maybe scaring off the resistance from acting. But distracter would explain the death better, unless a bus driver intervened or something.


----------



## Flora (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I'm actually a little unsure that they were the death of each other, since MF just said that that was the popular theory (also hey look I'm participating! *end of the world*)

That being said, I have no clue otherwise. *shrugs*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Yay! Flora is participating!


So............

Wat do?


----------



## M&F (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I think I'm going to settle for not letting claims for previous roles slide.

That said, some of the UNIT names can be rather revealing.

And that said, others can be misleading.


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> They can talk. All that happens in "death" is a swapping of roles.


Maybe then we should lynch *Wargle*?

Also, maybe it's just me, but "FRIGHT-UNIT" sounds more like shock troops/bodyguard than a distractor, because how is a distractor going to kill someone?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*



ole_schooler said:


> Maybe then we should lynch *Wargle*?
> 
> Also, maybe it's just me, but "FRIGHT-UNIT" sounds more like shock troops/bodyguard than a distractor, because how is a distractor going to kill someone?


A)  What makes you think lynching Wargle is a good idea?

B) *Counter-Abstain*


----------



## Squirrel (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I believe the idea is that Wargle is the only known member of the resistance, so we should reconvert her to the innocent side.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*



ole_schooler said:


> Maybe then we should lynch *Wargle*?
> 
> Also, maybe it's just me, but "FRIGHT-UNIT" sounds more like shock troops/bodyguard than a distractor, because how is a distractor going to kill someone?


People switch roles when they die, so we don't know what she is anymore..? She might not be Resistance :V


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Wargle was innocent :\


----------



## Light (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*



Flower Doll said:


> I'm actually a little unsure that they were the death of each other, since MF just said that that was the popular theory (also hey look I'm participating! *end of the world*)
> 
> That being said, I have no clue otherwise. *shrugs*


This probably means Flower Doll is interested for some reason.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I caused that death.


What would lynching me do? Give me a worse role and maybe make me mafia?


----------



## Flora (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*



			
				エル.;555434 said:
			
		

> This probably means Flower Doll is interested for some reason.


Or that I'm trying to be active :D


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

There'd not been a nomination of a better person to lynch, and, predictably, there still isn't.  My vote stands.


----------



## M&F (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

*24-hour extension.*

Gotta untie that vote.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

ole_schooler, Wargle doesn't have the same role anymore. Why exactly are we lynching her?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I saw that MF said Phantom and Wargle's roles were "swapped". Ole Schooler probably thought that those two roles were the ones swapped, making Phantom innocent, and Wargle Mafia. But Ole schooler, if this is what you are thinking, then this is not that case. Their roles were merely swapped with OTHER roles, not their own.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

^That makes sense.

Or is there another reason, Ole_Schooler?


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

No, I don't have a better reason, but I am of the opinion a day without a lynch is a wasted day.  If you disagree, by all means, abstain and outvote me.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Don't abstain, lynch *ole-schooler* for trying to lynch someone for shits and giggles.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I'm not going to abstain, but I'm not going to lynch OS. He was trying to lynch ou because he had misinterpretted what MF said. When MF said he "Swapped" your roles, he assumed it meant you and phantom's roles were switched, since Phantom was a mafia, swapping those two roles would mean Wargle was mafia. However, this was misinterpreted, as the roles were swapped with other roles. He only lynched you because of this reason, and i would have too if i had misinterpretted. But Os, you do realized there's usually no lynchings on day 1 because of no info? So I'm not abstaining or lynching him, i'm having no vote unless there is some info.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Though, MF explained the concept of switching roles in the sign-up thread. It's supposed to be the point of the game. :V


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I know, he just misinterpretted it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Hmmm.... I'm stuck between continuing to Abstain or lynching Ole_Schooler :\
What does everyone else think?


----------



## Light (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I'd be wary to lynch Ole_Schooler at the moment. As Windyragon pointed out, it is kind of the point of the game. I wouldn't assume OS was just a bit careless. There are other third parties besides alien that want to be lynched. And he is doing something that is counter-norm around here by day-1 lynching. So I'm just a little skeptical about that. Of course, it's unlikely MF would put an instant win role like that in at the beginning of the game because that could derail the experiment early. Still.

That being said, I don't think it's a bad idea to lynch even without significant info especially in this game where we just come back to life.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I think an Alien would just kill everyone once, and they would win the game at the end no matter what.


----------



## Light (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

That could happen, or they could just win and go on to get a new role without killing everyone. MF did say it is possible to win multiple times. There is a role called fool that wins if lynched but does not require activation.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Also Lynchers ect.


----------



## Light (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

*Wargle* until she claims.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Ok, *Wargle*. (Bandwagoning here)


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

:\


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I honestly did not expect people to go with the Wargle lynch.  I just like lynching people.  And I don't care if I get lynched, I just want someone to die, and my role is the most useless thing right now, so I'm fine with playing roulette.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*



ole_schooler said:


> I honestly did not expect people to go with the Wargle lynch.  I just like lynching people.  And I don't care if I get lynched, I just want someone to die, and my role is the most useless thing right now, so I'm fine with playing roulette.


alien/joker/fool?


----------



## Squirrel (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Or Mafia acting like an alien to deter lynching?


----------



## M&F (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

The people of the futuristic utopia are quite unsure about what to do about the killed. A few of them were rather eager to expect that one of the bodies wound up wrong, though, and hoped to give Wargle a more legitimate, assured revival.

Surprisingly, the current carcass did actually get stolen by the Resistance.

*Wargle is "dead". She was MYSTERY-UNIT, a Resistance member.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N1]*

*24-hour extension* because I can't access my computer right now and because I haven't received a quantifiable amount of PMs.


----------



## M&F (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N1]*

Wow, that sure was more than 24 hours. And I didn't get all the PMs anyhow.

Multiple dead littered the main plaza again. This time, one was slain by slashes and stab wounds, whereas the other was simply shot once, but with great precision. As before, observers supposed it was a duel never to be resolved. It also appeared that somebody had been bringing guns to swordfights, or vice-versa. Of course, as the night previous, it's not to say the theory was unanimous, but it still seemed true to the vast majority.

Further investigation revealed neither of the killed to be Resistance. *Squirrel* was quickly vouched to be innocent, whereas *ole_schooler* baffled the investigators plenty, but not without letting them reach an ultimate conclusion.

*Squirrel is "dead". She was ALLIANCE-UNIT 002, an innocent.*
*ole_schooler is "dead". She was SHIFTY-UNIT, an innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Ole_Schooler sounds like a Miller, and Squirrel sounds like a Mason.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

miller and mason makes sense.

Anyone got any info for today?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

When one side runs out of extra roles, do they immediately lose, or does the game continue until one side has no extra roles or living players?


----------



## Light (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I would assume one side has to die out completely.


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

One side dying out completely, with no living members, would make the most sense.

And yeah, I was treated as Resistance in everything but death, it seems.  Nice to get that out of the way.  Although I guess I was mistaken; you don't always switch over to Resistance from innocent (I didn't).  

The "002" also makes me think of a Fishing Brother or some such.  Perhaps that's why I died?  Or maybe the Resistance thought I actually was an activated alien or something.  I have nothing more.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Just wanting to say 'I'm watching'... not much else to do.


----------



## M&F (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

derp focusing too much on ASB forgetting about mafia

Yes, one of the sides lose when all of their roles are dead. When players start to die for real, you'll know somebody's got their reserves exhausted.

Also, *24 hour extension*.


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Well I wanna lynch somebody.  Otherwise this will never end.  *donotlookatdiagram*


----------



## Light (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

*dnld*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

any particular reason? Or just randylynching?


----------



## Dragon (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

um hey no this will probably get me lynched or nightkilled but dnlad is innocent. Him, me and Squirrel were/are? are Alliance-units (masons) together. While they're not being particularly active, it'd be better to keep innocents alive?

/totally going to get us killed


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I'm willing to believe Windy, so I'll *abstain* for now.


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Masons...are a side unto themselves, aren't they?  So it would make sense to get rid of them with no further leads.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Masons =/= Cult
Masons are Town-aligned roles that have the special ability of knowing a few people who are also Innocent and talking to them at Night.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

yea, if you were cult, you'd die to a lynch.

*abstain*


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

*Abstaining* to protect my inactive masonbro :V


----------



## Light (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

There is _no point in killing the masons_. I'm inclined to put a vote up for Ole_schooler now but he's been acting fishey. *abstain*


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I'm gone for two ays and shit happens. *Abstain* then.


----------



## Squirrel (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

I can verify that claim.
*Abstain.*


----------



## M&F (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D1]*

Initially, there is a suggestion take out one of the quieter among the townsfolk; however, some friends of theirs manage to curb it, and ultimately, no movement is taken.

*No one was lynched.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N2]*

Yet another grim scene was turned up the next sunrise.

*Legendaryseeker99's* unconscious body was found quickly; it was apparent that he had been killed with powerful strikes, displaying bruises everywhere and broken body parts of all sorts. He seemed to have bled very little, which cast suspicion on a sanguine trail leading into an alley -- plainly visible at daylight, but positively murky at night, although not pitch dark. Inside, *ole_schooler*'s head was found, but there was no semblance of a body.

The townspeople scurried to make sense of the strange findings. Countless different theories, one making less sense than the other, were spun; no one could agree on one likelier version.

*Legendaryseeker99 is "dead". He was JUSTICE-UNIT, an innocent.*
*ole_schooler is "dead". They were IDENTIFICATION-UNIT, an innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

Whoops

Sorry Ole_Schooler :\


----------



## Wargle (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

you killed the inspector! I gueds... Identification sounds like inspector.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

Sort of.  I got to know what units were, though not their alignment.  Chief Zackrai is a Message-Unit, whatever that means.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

Hmmm. Message unit. Interesting.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

A message unit...maybe a mole or traitor? Or an oracle.

Anyway, should we randy lynch? Abstain?


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

Frankly I'm a bit tired of *エル.* threatening to kill me.


----------



## Light (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

I said you were acting suspicious, so much so that I thought you might be alien, or maybe even trying to soft-claim alien. No point now since you have a different role.


----------



## M&F (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

*24-hour extension.*

I might not be willing to dish out many more of those if it has to be every single time. This game is already long-running by inherent characteristic; it wouldn't do much well to drag it out.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

Okay, we need to do something.  Am I the only one willing to take a chance at lynching?  Swapping my vote to *Phantom* because at least エル. has posted.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

I'm 0k with that.

*Phantom*


----------



## Phantom (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

Whoah whoah whoah! I have posted! And 500 errors are the bane of my existence!

Actually go ahead I have no idea who I am.... I am dead anyways.

*Phantom*


----------



## M&F (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

The townsfolk suddenly became suspicious of Phantom. An investigation began... And something felt wrong. Every step of the way.

*Discussion is over. However, it is not night yet.*


----------



## M&F (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D3]*

(guh sorry this took extra long it was supposed to be quick)

At first, Phantom appeared to cooperate with the investigation, even seeming to let go of hope to live through it at times. Just when the consensus to lynch arrived, however, none could find her -- she had disappeared as a ghost.

The multiple keys of sublety and hiding were soon to lead into a loud, noticeable chorus. From someplace nobody had noticed, Phantom leapt, pinning ole_schooler to the ground and pointing a gun at them.

"You keep making these reckless accusations." The to-be-lynched spat. "They're about to catch up to you... Again."

And then she shot them square on the face. And then a couple times at random spots, for good measure, finishing with a last spiteful kick to the side before the townsfolk could subdue Phantom and drag her to the emergency execution room.

It was already too late when the report stating her to have cut all ties to the Resistance and never looked back (yet) arrived. Of course, fixing that much was just a matter of one more surgery.

At the time, the town thought ole_schooler was dead. With the extra lenghts Phantom had gone, it seemed like a no-brainer. Yet, somehow, they lived...

*ole_schooler could not be killed.*

*Phantom is "dead". She was REVENGE-UNIT, an innocent.*

*48 hours for night actions.*

Also, since several roles haven't been sending their PMs every night, I'm going to send everybody a reminder this night. Let's see how well this works.


----------



## M&F (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

(not very much, it seems)

Perhaps the Resistance had chosen to step back and let the townsfolk wear themselves down. For some reason, whichever reason, nothing happened the night after the shooting.

Well, nothing aside from the surprising twist of fate becoming public. Most people assumed ole_schooler had been revived, though, and as such, there was no notable commotion.

*No one has died.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Dragon (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Soooo ole_schooler did you know you couldn't be killed or was that a surprise to you too.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

I know exactly who to lynch. *Ole-Schooler*, you're dead.

See, I'm the DETECTION UNIT, apart of the innocents. Basically, I'm the inspector. I inspected Ole-Schooler last night phase, and he turned up Resistance, which is the Mafia faction.

Oh god, I hope this doesn't turn out to be a Miller thing...


----------



## Phantom (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Dammit ole_schooler broke my epic-ness.

*ole_schooler*. 

howmanytimesareyoupeoplegoingtokillme???


----------



## Wargle (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

*ole_schooler* it is then


----------



## Mai (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

*Ole_schooler,* then.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Well, I was effectively a Miller the first time.  It's not unreasonable to assume I could revert back to a previous nature.  And no, I did not expect to die; I had a one-off bulletproofing.  Since *Phantom* wants to die so much, why not give her what she wants?


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Oh hey hey guys hey oh hey guys lynch me I'm totally Resistance!!!!!!!!


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

If you say so, *Legendaryseeker99*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

clearly he's trying to be bad at alien! or something like that.

Don't satisfy him. My god, *Ole_schooler*, you're so lynch happy it's almost not helpful.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Er yeah I'll throw my lot in with everyone else. See you, *ole_schooler.*


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*



ole_schooler said:


> Well, I was effectively a Miller the first time.  It's not unreasonable to assume I could revert back to a previous nature.  And no, I did not expect to die; I had a one-off bulletproofing.  Since *Phantom* wants to die so much, why not give her what she wants?


Even if you were Miller once, it's extremely unlikely that you'd be it again. Of course, there still is a chance, but with you going all lynch happy, I think it's safe to lynch you.

And where did Phantom say she wanted to die? She seems to be annoyed at you "Breaking her epicness", not wanting to be lynched.



ole_schooler said:


> If you say so, *Legendaryseeker99*.


Seriously, that has got to be the dumbest move in all mafia games. He's softclaiming as alien. Of course, no one would be dumb enough to come right out and say they're resistance, unless they wanted to be lynched.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*



DarkAura said:


> ...Seriously, that has got to be the dumbest move in all mafia games. He's softclaiming as alien. Of course, no one would be dumb enough to come right out and say they're resistance, unless they wanted to be lynched.


Exactly; no one should be dumb enough to claim Resistance.  Meaning if someone claims resistance, someone who's played the game before, it probably means they're betting you would think no one would be so dumb as to claim Resistance, particularly if they were.  Don't you see?  LS is betting that we will think he's alien, or wants to be lynched, and is thus safe from lynching.  He's being that stupid _because_ no one would be that stupid.  The only way to beat him is to take him at his word, and lynch him.  Instead of me.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Well, while that theory may be true, we could just lynch him tommorrow. Or if he is alien, better for the vig to kill him at night.


And, if he says he's mafia, people would suspect him to be alien, but since he blurted it out without so much as hiding it with flavor text, people would think of him to be mafia. But, he could just be alien trying to get people to believe he's a mafia by doing what he did so if they lynch him, he'd win. (Of course, everyone would live I believe, but he'd still win)

I explain things very confusingly, so I hope people understand what I was saying in the above paragraph.


Ole-Schooler, your arguement could be valid if not for one thing; I inspected you and you showed up Resistance. Even if you are a Miller, which would be a very small chance of being, you're very lynch happy and it would be sensible to believe your mafia.


If LS99 IS an alien by what I confusingly explained, it would be better for a vig to kill him at night. (Hey, healer, if you're out there, please heal me. Unless the mafia are complete idiots, they'll be after me, so I'd appreciate it for a healer to heal me.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Your discussion on whether or not I'm an Alien amuses me.


----------



## Squirrel (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Maybe his role sucks so much he wants to be lynched and get a new one. Or is Resistance and is feigning obvious alien.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Or maybe I'm Resistance and I want to spend more time as an Innocent and want to be ultimately Town-aligned so that when the Town wins I do as well :l


----------



## Dragon (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Still, you could try to get lynched more.. subtly.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Yeah, it was past midnight.

My logic starts to go at about 10:30.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*



DarkAura said:


> ...
> Ole-Schooler, your arguement could be valid if not for one thing; I inspected you and you showed up Resistance. Even if you are a Miller, which would be a very small chance of being, you're very lynch happy and it would be sensible to believe your mafia.
> ...


For the record, I'm always lynch-happy.  The few times I haven't been have been when I'm Mafia/Resistance/whatever is the group killing people.  Being fair, since I know that tell about myself I would probably try to be lynch-happy all the time, but it's a rather poor indicator about my honesty.  



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Or maybe I'm Resistance and I want to spend more time as an Innocent and want to be ultimately Town-aligned so that when the Town wins I do as well :l


Aaaand keeping my vote for you.  You want it, you got it; I'm all about helping the town.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Kool.

*Suicide Lynch*


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Kool.
> 
> *Suicide Lynch*


Wait, what?  Does that mean you're lynching yourself, or did I just let you do something terrible?


----------



## Phantom (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

... He's self lynching. 


And I don't want to die _again_. Seriously, I think I've died twice? 

And ole_schooler ruined my epic-ness BY NOT DYING ON MY REVENGE LYNCH KILL.

My role was when I was going to be lynched I got to kill one person in revenge, I, of course, went after ole_schooler, and THEY COULDN'T DIE! WTF? So I want to see if lynching could kill them. Cause something is weird with that shiz.


----------



## Mai (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

... Wouldn't it just be safer to let the vig take care of this? It's possible that Legendary is actually an _inactive_ alien trying to get nightkilled, but at the same time there's no reason why the mafia wouldn't target him (going off this scenario).

Thinking about it, I suppose ole_schooler probably just has a rather lynch-happy way of playing the game; that tends to get people targeted around here. I'd be more forgiving due to that, but inspection is inspection so.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

Whoahwhoahwhoah? What's with the sudden change of heart, Mai? Interesting... Something happened to change your vote. So today ole_schooler and tomorrow Mai... be ready to defend yourself.


----------



## Mai (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

If you're talking about Legendary (who is what the first paragraph is referring to), I don't see where I changed my mind.

Now, of course, if you mean ole_schooler, I still think we should lynch them; it's just several recollections of your bastard mod, where ole_schooler was lynched due to them being lynch-happy, Nightmare Mafia, where this might happen again, and Backwards Mafia (Negrek please don't modkill me for talking about the game it really did contribute to my thoughts on this), where Kratos was/is under large distrust due to general pushing for inactive lynch. I can't quite remember what happened with them, but in all of that a different and more loose way of lynching caused a lot of problems.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [N3]*

But in the end if we don't lynch the mafia kills us one by one until they win, and there's always a chance we lynch a mafia.


----------



## M&F (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Collective Consciousness Mafia [D4]*

"Supreme Commander."

"Report."

"I have good news and bad news."

"Get to the point."

"The bad news is that the earthlings realize there is an ongoing invasion."

"The good news had better be really good, then."

"Worry not, Supreme Commander. They have the wrong man pinned down."

"I see. Has your disguise worked?"

"Indeed. They believe me part of an underground faction or something of the sort."

"So, are we to carry the plan out now?"

"I believe so. They will gather to publically execute me; they should be confined to short enough a space."

"Very well. Inform us when this is underway; I will have the units prepared."

Later that day, the townsfolk gathered around the central plaza. There was to be a lynching -- namely, of ole_schooler, whom DarkAura had quite conclusively accused. The noose was set, and the hanging was about to begin...

All of a sudden, however, an unfamiliar noise alerted the crowd. A mysterious saucer materialized from nothing. Before anybody could think about it, a strange light was emitted. It grew brighter, painful to look into; by the time people could see again, several had gone missing.

They had been taken into the spaceship. About twenty of them, all sorted out in cells. Which had been deliberately made easy to pick, and certainly, many would do just that later.

*ole_schooler wins!*

The game is not over yet, however. I did say that a player could win multiple times.

Our OTHERWORLD-UNIT will roll up a new role for this night. Also, do make sure to send in those night actions. If you don't mean to use them, send a PM saying so.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------

